# wouyld you rather be too hot or too cold??



## King Dorado (Jun 3, 2017)

it is way too freaking hot where i live , i'd much rather be stuck out in  the snow without a jacket than having to suffer the heat...


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 3, 2017)

I'd rather be too cold.  As I always say - you can always put more clothes on.  You can only take so much off before getting arrested.

4:20 baby OW OW!!


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 3, 2017)

Rather hot, unless I have to walk a lot or go to the dentist, doctor or gym. I have very low pressure so it's no good for me.


----------



## easpa (Jun 3, 2017)

Always too cold. It's way easier to warm up than it is to cool down.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2017)

I'd always rather be cold. I've always been this way. It's easier to bundle up than it is to cool off. Plus I like the feeling of being too cold and getting warm better than being too hot and cooling off!


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 3, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I'd always rather be cold. I've always been this way. It's easier to bundle up than it is to cool off. Plus I like the feeling of being too cold and getting warm better than being too hot and cooling off!



Although to be fair being too hot and taking a cool shower is very very refreshing.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Although to be fair being too hot and taking a cool shower is very very refreshing.



Agreed. But i defy you to find anything more cozy than coming in out of the cold and curling up under a blanket fuzzy with pajamas and sometimes a mug of got chocolate


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 3, 2017)

I personally prefer being just a bit too cold because I can handle the cold better and then I can just wear more layers of clothes! :>


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

I'd rather be Cold than be dying of Sweat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

I'd rather be cold. I can tolerate cold pretty well. I like to wear a light hoodie and go barefoot when it's 40 degrees F outside 

I also get hot very easily (like I feel like I have hyperthermia when it's 70 degrees outside) so cold is better.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 3, 2017)

Being cold is so much better. You can always pile more clothes on, but if you're hot and you do the opposite, you'll have the police on your hands.


----------



## jacjac (Jun 3, 2017)

I reckon being too cold would be easier.
I live in Australia so we can get some pretty intense summers/bushfires.

If it's really hot, you can only take off so many layers of clothing before it becomes publicly unacceptable. 
If it's freezing cold, you can just keep layering and layering!


----------



## Envy (Jun 3, 2017)

Easy. When it's cold I can just put on layers. When it's hot it can't be helped and it's just suffering.

I actually like it on the chilly side. I think the weather is nicest when I need a jacket.The conditions of weather in between being chilly and being too warm for me are very rare, so I love the days where it's chilly. I can wear a jacket and it's nice. I can't stand warm/hot weather.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 3, 2017)

I hate both. I have to feel neutral and dry I'm always uncomfortable omg


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 3, 2017)

Too cold. I can't stand summer heat


----------



## forestyne (Jun 3, 2017)

I'd rather be too cold. You can get all cozy in blankets, or put on a jumper or take a hot shower.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm in the minority here and say too hot. I am not used to cold weather at all, and nearly collapsed when I had to deal with that during a Christmas parade when I was in 8th grade back in 2013. Our band director made us wear short sleeve T-shirts and shorts when it was 20 degrees Fahrenheit outside and it was literally killing me.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 3, 2017)

If the terms of being too cold/too cold is that you aren't allowed to warm/cool yourself, I would still pick too cold. When you get hypothermia, your body reaches a point where it feels _too hot_, most victims take their clothes off.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd rather be cold cause then I can wrap myself in a big blanket and lay in bed


----------



## Franny (Jun 4, 2017)

i hate both, but if i HAD to choose, cold.
i like the feeling of snuggling in with some blankets and hot soup


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

I would rather feel cold. It just feels better.

I come from a state that gets hot easily. 70? is tolerable. 90? is barely tolerable. High humidity is never okay, unless if it's cold. In that case, it would feel even colder (as you're more sensitive to it).


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I'd rather be too cold.  As I always say - you can always put more clothes on.  You can only take so much off before getting arrested.
> 
> 4:20 baby OW OW!!


Exactly! Idek why my family wants to turn the heat up when it is clearly hot enough but we have plenty of sweatshirts and blankets sooo....


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd rather be too cold. Hate the heat.


----------



## Emizel (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd rather be too hot
Probably I'm in the minority


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd rather be too cold. I can always put on more layers, cook some some soup or microwave a handwarmer but when I'm hot, there's not much I can do but turn on the AC/fan. I hate being hot and sweating with pit stains.


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 4, 2017)

I say heat is better. I have not-so-good circulation and get cold very easily, and it feels near impossible to warm up. I've been near the equator a few times, and if it isn't absolutely dry heat, it is quite bearable. Plus, it's pretty easy to grab an umbrella/parasol to shade oneself from the sun if it's too bad, though it's not absolutely convenient. But gloves and mittens can be extremely annoying to wear and don't usually even prevent my fingers from tolerating the cold much better.

And as a defense, in the U.S., you can walk around with almost nothing covered and get by.  Though, I don't personally do that.


----------



## Soraru (Jun 4, 2017)

id prefer to be too cold. heat is misery. cold is numbing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

Too hot. I can't really handle cold too well (yes I live in Sweden but I pretty much always feel cold unless it's like20- 25 C lol :/) At least then you can cool off with some drinks or cold showers.


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

blankets blankets blankets woO HoT CHCOALTETACHO WOO0 lov cold weather man when is it december again


----------



## Weiland (Jun 4, 2017)

It's way easier to warm up than it is to cool down. I love the cold weather because I can wear 2-3 layers of socks, pajama pants, a long-sleeve shirt, a thick jacket with a warm hoodie and have a warm cup of coffee.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 4, 2017)

i like being cold
being too hot is hell on earth
cold thx


----------



## cyleris (Jun 4, 2017)

it's currently winter here and even though it's not that cold i'm freezing so i'd have to say too hot
in january it got to 45c (113f) which is tolerable


----------



## Bones (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't like either, but I'm more sensitive to cold, so.. if I had to pick one extreme over the other, I'd probably settle for being too hot.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 4, 2017)

too cold just put a bunch of clothes on. being too hot you could die faster too i think


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 4, 2017)

I always prefer too cold over too hot. Being out playing hockey when it's -20 degrees fahrenheit is heaven on earth as long as you bundle up. But I'm used to the cold. Anything above 80 degrees is unbearable for me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2017)

I would rather be too hot than too cold. I can tolerate the heat more than I can with freezing weather.


----------



## Aragorn (Jun 4, 2017)

I like the cold so I'd rather be always cold because hot makes you sweat and it's just terrible xd


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 4, 2017)

2 cold


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd rather be cold; you can snuggle up and warm yourself up if your cold while the opposite, you can't do much but fan your hands and stand by the refridgerator.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 4, 2017)

I loathe being cold._* LOATHE*_ Any temperature below 70 Fahrenheit (21 Celsius) is cold for me


----------



## Loriii (Jun 5, 2017)

Too cold. I hate when I feel sticky and sweaty.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 6, 2017)

too hot, cause for me its easier to cool down than warm up. it takes me way too long to warm up when im cold


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 7, 2017)

I find being cold less irritating then being too hot. When your hot and sweaty it's frustrating and you generally get dehydrated along with heatstroke (or whatever it's called). When you're cold though, you shake lots to try stay warm and you just get a numb feeling and then the horribleness goes away ^-^

Also 100% agree with the argument where it's easy to warm up but harder to get cooler.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 7, 2017)

I love being cold because I find it easier to get warmer when cold, than to try and cool off when I'm too hot.
Especially in Australia, the heat is intense. Summer is horrible if you don't live near the beach or have a pool ;-;


----------



## Chicha (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd rather be too hot than handle the cold. Summer weather means more frozen treats, milkshakes, going to the beach/pool, and running the air conditioner when it's too much. 

The only positive of cold weather is that the bugs are dead and hot chocolate. Other than that, I really dislike the chilly climate.


----------



## Milleram (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd definitely rather be too hot. Like, I can't even function when I'm too cold.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2017)

I mean, without any loop-holes like putting on jackets and all that, I'd rather be too cold. I *hate* being sweaty


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 8, 2017)

I'd rather be too cold. I mean I'm naturally always cold anyway so it's not like I don't experience it. But I'm from Ohio and currently live in Texas so when I'm too hot, I literally pass out


----------



## Corrie (Jun 8, 2017)

Too cold for sure. Being too hot sucks cause usually there isn't a way to cool off but if you're cold, you can simply put another layer of clothes on.


----------



## Peter (Jun 8, 2017)

100% would rather be too cold, being too hot is so draining


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 9, 2017)

Cold! With too hot you can't do anything once you've already removed all you're clothing and turned on everything fan and the AC and everything, with too cold you can just put on more clothes and snuggle up in a blanket, so I much prefer cold to hot. Also cold is much easier to sleep in.


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 17, 2017)

I would rather be cold. Being cold just makes me sleepy. But when I get too hot, I become nauseous


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 17, 2017)

Too hot I guess, I'm really underweight so I don't feel the heat often


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Too cold. It's so much easier for me to get warm instead of cooling myself off.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 18, 2017)

It's quite humid where I live, so I'd love to be cold right now.


----------



## Relly (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd much rather be too cold, at least its easier to warm up, bung on some layers, shiver or run around to warm up, but right now its so hot I can't sleep, don't feel like eating, I've drunk about 2 litres of water in the last 3 hours and I'm miserable.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

I used to prefer the cold, but nowadays it's the heat for me! I can always handle a heat wave and I love a bright day! THE SUN GIVES ME POWER, AND VITAMIN D!


----------



## crowley (Jun 19, 2017)

my whole closet is black so i prefer cold also snow is nice and id rather die of freezing to death than burning


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

I dunno, both are pretty bad, but my joints get kinda stiff when I'm too cold, so I picked too hot.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 17, 2017)

In terms of body temperature, I'd rather be cold (like I always am), because I feel sick when I'm hot. But in terms of weather, I'd rather have it be hot because since I'm always cold when it's hot I just feel comfortable.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 17, 2017)

too cold, it's more 'rewarding' i guess to get in a nice blanket and drink some hot chocolate


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 17, 2017)

I would rather be too hot. You can always have some ice cream or a cool drink as a refreshment. In the winter my hands are almost always freezing and it gets annoying.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 17, 2017)

When Summer has already passed by, I don't want to deal with having to turn on the air conditioner 24/7 or sweating so much that you have to change shirts because of it.
Trust me, the heat will get to you after at least a month of being in it.

Being freezing literally has no penalties, as long as you stay inside. That way, you can sit close to a fireplace, grab your warmest blanket, and drink hot chocolate.

Also, THE SNOW. WHO DOESN'T WANT SNOW?


----------



## mitfy (Nov 17, 2017)

i used to say too cold but i feel a lot more miserable and upset when i'm too cold than too hot


----------



## hamster (Nov 17, 2017)

i'd say too cold. i'm used to it too


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2017)

I don't like either but I'd prefer to be too cold. I can handle dry heat but I live in a very wet climate so it gets unbearably humid when it's hot.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2017)

Too cold because my body normally gets used to the pain of the cold after a while, & I don't mind the feeling of being numb anyways, but I hate the feeling of being sticky & sweat dripping down you (especially when it makes your hair stick to your neck).


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2017)

Cold. 

It's easier to put on a coat or something than it is to keep cool.also im used to really cold climates


----------



## angiepie (Nov 18, 2017)

I'd rather be too cold. You can always add on how much you need to be warm. If it's hot you can only take off so much.


----------



## Luke Vander (Nov 18, 2017)

I feel like freezing is fine because I can always put on a coat or huddle up like penguins to warm up. Heat is harder to fix.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 18, 2017)

I despise the cold, I have anemia so I constantly feel cold (fingers and toes freezing even under blankets) and I'd rather feel warm and stay that way for a change


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't like the heat very much. I got hot easily and don't get cold easily, so cold is an easy pick for me. Ideally I'd have no extremes though, just somewhere in the middle haha


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 18, 2017)

like the majority, i'd pick too cold because i hate being really warm


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

i think i prefer the cold, but whenever i actually _do_ get really cold, i always think i'd rather be very hot. idk, i guess i just prefer to be at a comfortable temperature if not slightly colder which barely answers the question but ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Freezing, I guess in line with my Canadian nature. I dread the heat, it's so unpleasant - I spend summers indoors. As stated, you can always put on more layers in the cold. It also makes me feel much more alert and refreshed.


----------



## Alex518 (Nov 18, 2017)

too hot because I literally get cold so easily


----------



## Cascade (Nov 18, 2017)

too hot because i can't stand of cold


----------



## chamsae (Nov 18, 2017)

i'm a winter baby from a country where temperature drops to -20 C, of course i prefer cold! the summers here have been getting hotter and hotter which KILLS me, i literally cant function in above 20-25 C... i get awful headaches/migraines and feel nauseous all the time because of them


----------



## Romaki (Nov 18, 2017)

Cold weather is much more cozier and I really dislike sweating.


----------



## squidpops (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd rather be cold, at least I can put on more clothes/blankets that way. What am I gonna do when I'm too hot? Shed my skin??


----------



## Miii (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd rather be too hot. It's easy to adjust to heat for me because all I have to do is wear shorts and a t shirt and drink something cold. When it's really cold outside, I have to dress in layers which isn't as comfortable and some part of me is always still cold like my face, ears or fingertips, even if I chug hot tea all day.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2017)

I guess being too cold can be uncomfortable but being too warm makes me sick. I've gotten ill several times from hot temperatures.

Btw. It's snowing right now and I'm loving it. I threw a snowball at my girlfriends butt when she wasn't looking. <3


----------



## Sloom (Nov 19, 2017)

Too cold! I love the cold, so I honestly don't mind being cold at all. But also, if it's unbearably cold, you can always add layers, but you can only be so naked. I also hate the heat very much.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd say too cold, with the logic that you can bundle up, hang out by a fire, drink hot drinks, or take warm showers/baths to combat the cold.  When it's too hot, you either put on an air conditioner or suffer, and air conditioners really jack up that electricity bill.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd rather be cold. 

Perks of being hot: None
Downsides of being hot: Sweat, BO, extra laundry due to sweating, other sweaty people, hot seasons mean bugs are out

Perks of being cold: Warm drinks, hoodie weather, snuggly blankets, cute red noses, dragon breath, cuddling in bed, winter time, no bugs in cold season
Downsides of being cold: Winter jackets are hard to move in


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 20, 2017)

I think I'd rather be too cold instead of too hot. 

When it comes to hot weather, I've never had air conditioning and fans are insufficient. If you sweat too much, you'll end up needing to shower and change clothes more often. Humidity itself is also pretty miserable. If it's a particularly miserable day or if you're more susceptible to it, you might also fall prey to heat stroke. 

With cold weather, you can bundle up with more clothes and blankets, turn up the heater or sit by a fire, eat warm food and drink warm liquids and generally combat it a bit easier. Additionally, I enjoy Winter and its potential for beautiful snowy scenery.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 20, 2017)

You could probably literally set me on fire & I'd still complain I?m cold.


----------



## MayorMissy (Nov 21, 2017)

too cold! then i could wear lots of sweaters, coats and drink hot drinks.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 7, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'd rather be cold. I can tolerate cold pretty well. I like to wear a light hoodie and go barefoot when it's 40 degrees F outside
> 
> I also get hot very easily (like I feel like I have hyperthermia when it's 70 degrees outside) so cold is better.


_ unaware if someone already noticed this_ hyperthermia-- never mind was thinking of _hypo_.

The wear more clause is really appealing so cold.


----------



## goldeneye2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

I would definitely rather be cold than hot because I nearly died from heatstroke before lol


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 7, 2018)

i rather be too cold; being too hot is awful because then i feel gross & exhausted all the time


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

Too cold, you can wear as many layers of clothing as you need to when it's cold but when it's hot it's not like you can take much off Or anything to help cool off. That and heat always seemed to impact me more than cold, and I'm usual better in colder temperatures anyways


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 8, 2018)

Too hot because my teeth are sensitive and start hurting in the cold.


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 8, 2018)

I can't stand being too hot ;_;, so I'd rather be too cold. Haha heat exhaustion is not fun :c


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Whilst I HATE being cold and I feel the cold insanely easy I find it easier to warm up than I would to cool down if I was too hot. So too cold I guess


----------



## Marte (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm cold _all the time_, so it would be great to be warm for a chance hahaha


----------



## Micah (Jan 8, 2018)

In college, I lived in a big house owned by the school. None of us students outside of the RA were allowed to touch the thermostat.

Our RA liked it _really_ cold in our house and would even turn the heat off in the middle of winter. It wasn't uncommon for our house to reach temperatures below 30 degrees (in Chicago, no less). His excuse was that we could just use extra blankets.

Soon, we all bought space heaters for our rooms which just bumped up the electric bill and blew fuses every few minutes. It was a total mess.

That being said, I hate being cold and do everything I can to be warm at all times.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 8, 2018)

this frigid winter has me, uh, changing my opinion a bit---
No i would _not_ rather be stuck out in the snow w/o a jacket!! *o*


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 8, 2018)

Cold! It?s better than sweaty hot. I hate stickiness and I don?t get sticky with being cold. Plus it?s easier to get warm during the cold than it is to get cold when it?s hot


----------



## Soigne (Jan 8, 2018)

I was a lying ***** when I voted too cold. I hate the cold.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 8, 2018)

I'll always choose hot lol
whenever people say 'you can always put more clothes on,' I think of Randy from a christmas story lmao







- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll always choose hot lol
whenever people say 'you can always put more clothes on,' I think of Randy from a christmas story lmao


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2018)

Hot. 

I'm always too cold. Winter is miserable.


----------



## wizard (Jan 10, 2018)

It depends, I can handle the heat if I'm at a place I like, like on vacation in Florida or something. Also when I'm in the heat al the time I get used to it. Here where I live I hate the heat because I hate this place. I can handle the cold if I'm in a place I like, not here though because, again, I hate this place.


----------



## Limon (Jan 10, 2018)

Definitely too hot.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 11, 2018)

i'd rather be sweating to death than be freezing to death just because i hate chills, and even though i love the cold i would rather die of heat than die of the cold.

uh, but if we're not talking life or death, then in that case i'd rather it be too cold because **** the heat lol


----------



## Diancie (Jan 11, 2018)

This is so hard because I've lived in countries where it is both extremely hot and extremely cold. Probably being hot..? Then again I'll change my mind once the heat strikes me.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 12, 2018)

Too cold :3


----------



## Cailey (Jan 13, 2018)

too cold for sure. can always layer up. I?m always too hot anyway because I live in arizona AND I have hormone probs, lol.


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 13, 2018)

I get cold too easily, can't stand it. 
Step into the AC? Cold. The fan is on? It's cold wtf. Wind is blowing ever so slightly? Get me a damn jacket omg??!!! 
I grew up in florida though, so. I'll always choose the hot lmao.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 13, 2018)

Cold is better. It doesn?t get very hot where I am and I still have a hard time sleeping in the summer.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm used to being cold pretty much all winter so I'd pick that. Anything above 90 degrees is too hot. Also, if it's cold, I can just get a blanket, but it's harder to cool down.


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

Theres no limit to how much clothes you can wear


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Too cold. I can't stand being outside when it's so hot your head hurts and you're just sweating and can nearly walk, ugh. Being cold doesn't affect me as much.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I would rather be too hot. I absolutely cannot stand cold weather. I hate it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Too hot.  I live in Texas, so that explains a lot.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 10, 2019)

Too cold, definitely. Then I can wear sweaters and drink hot drinks. I hate how heat feels sometimes.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 10, 2019)

I can't stand being cold. No matter what I wear, I'm still miserable and the worst part is my hands freeze because if I wear gloves or something then I literally can't do anything with my hands. They just make everything awkward and clumsy.

So I would always prefer it to be too hot. I'm cold-natured anyway, so when everyone else is complaining that it's too hot, I'm usually just starting to feel comfortable.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 10, 2019)

To hot but I wish I could pick none because I hate summer and winter but if I had to pick I guess to hot because I’m anemic so I’m always colder than mostly everyone else anyways


----------



## gobby (Feb 10, 2019)

UGDGBJT I hate the heat so cold forever


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2019)

Too cold, it is way easier to get comfy and negate than being too hot.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 11, 2019)

I always prefer cold weather over hot weather.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 11, 2019)

I dont think my body is suited for cold weather. I get sick in the slightest cold, even slightly air conditioned rooms. I suffer from a lot of migraines during the winter too. Now that I live in a tropical country I do miss the cold (well, more like the four seasons in general) but I'd honestly rather be in the heat than in the cold.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes much prefer the coldness than the heat by infinity!Suffered from a heat stroke when younger so very senstive to the heat. Really cannot stand it all. It's been warm all year too even in winter and fall!But summer is definitely the worst and really hate how hot it gets. The summer heat is just unbearable while on the other hand it can never be too cold. Winter will always be preferred over summer any day when it comes to temperature.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 11, 2019)

I like the warm actually, I can deal with it rather well. And I love to swim! But I get cold way too quick. And the weather here can drop under 0 and freeze you quickly. It really depends on what I?m doing, if working outside then the colder is better but if just relaxing I enjoy the heat


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 11, 2019)

too cold because i'm already too hot badum tss


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh pff heat please, I could always deal with it. Fans, Pools, Showers and shorts exist for a reason!!!!!! It's easier than people think to cool off


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 12, 2019)

I'd much, much rather be cold. You can always put on more clothing. I absolutely detest feeling too hot. Blegh.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 13, 2019)

I definitely prefer the heat over the cold on any given day, it is easy to find a way to cool off if need be like jumping in a pool or getting a ice cold drink.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

I live in an area that's hot too often. There's 3 seasons here. Hot/dry season, rainy season (and it gets hot AFTER it rains. I heard it cools in other places like what?) And hurricane season. It's too hot all the time so I rather be cold. I do love me a blanket. Or 3


----------



## Sylvia (Feb 13, 2019)

As someone who has experienced extreme versions of both climates, I can honestly say I hate both of them. Probably too cold though, because as the first reply said I can't take my clothes off in public but I can wear a coat. xD


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 13, 2019)

I love the heat!!!! I hate winter


----------



## VioletUV (Feb 15, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> You can always put on more clothing.



Yes exactly. But if it's hot u can only take off so much of your clothing before there's nearly nothing, and it would STILL be too hot. And the best options of cooling off involve water, so that's not very practical. This is why majority of my clothes are autumn/winter clothes 

When it's cold, the air is nice and refreshing (unless it gets really icy lol). PLUS no sweat and stink from other people outside who don't smell themselves lol. You can easily deal with being too cold in more ways than if you're too hot.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 15, 2019)

I always look hot when it comes to my partner lol kidding. I could probably stand when the weather is freezing. I hate the feeling when it's too hot and very humid.


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

I absolutely hate the cold, but I'd rather be in it than be too hot. Which, for me, "too hot" is _extremely_ hot. Like, 100F+


----------



## piske (Feb 19, 2019)

I would so much rather be cold! You can add layers, but you can only take off so much! I absolutely despise being hot, it makes me so cranky!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm always pretty hot!!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 21, 2019)

I can't really vote for this one. I've lived in Arizona for 16 years and have been in freezing weather too, so I don't like either, but if I had to say, probably cold. This way, I can just bundle up.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 21, 2019)

cold
love winter

- - - Post Merge - - -



riversong110 said:


> I love the heat!!!! I hate winter



now l'm sweating because the words you used &#55357;&#56871;


----------

